# طريقة عمل بلسم للشعر مغذي ومفيد



## Chemist Nader (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاتة :31:
إليكم أحبائي أهدي هذا الموضوع
ومعذرة للتأخير فكنت مشغولا بعملي 
والله أسأل أن ينتفع الجميع بهذا الموضوع
كيميائي نادر:13::1::63:


----------



## mounzer (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي نادر
واطلب منك تكرما تركيبة جل تعقيم اليدين الشفاف ( تاتش ) مع طريقة التحضير وجل الشعر
ولكم منا كثير الدعاء
واذا امكن ارسال ايميلكم على الخاص
اختكم في الله ام منذر


----------



## eyadishaq (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذه الطريقة السهلة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (6 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس /نادر
على مجهودك العظيم فى افادة الاخوه بمعلوماتك
ولكن لى طلب عن حضرتك مطلوب اماكن بيع عبوات 1لتر و 2لتر للشامبو والبلسم والشاور
او اماكن مصانع ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
اخوك فى الله
كيميائى/ محسن مختار
فى انتظار الرد ضرورى
وشكرا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس جدا على هذة التراكيب التى اقل ما يقال عنها انها السهل الممتنع وهذا يرجع لاسلوب حضرتك فى الوصف والكتابة اللة يوفقق وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## fadiza17 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك......... حقا تركيبة رائعة ومفهومة جزاك الله كل خير وباذن الله سوف اجربها قريبا


----------



## م خالد عامر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا على هذه الطريقة السهلة*
و ننتظر منك المزيد
:77:​


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أبدى اعجابى الشديد بطريقة عرضك للمواضيع حتى اننى ابحث وأقرأ كل ما تكتب. شكرا على المجهود الرائع. لكن أرجو توضيح النسب المطلوبة


----------



## Chemist Nader (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا
والعفو يا أخي ك/ محسن أما عن الأماكن فعندك منطقة الجامع الأحمر بجوار العتبة وشارع الجيش بالقاهرة يوجد بها كل ما تريد من العبوات وأغلبها محلات مطاوع


----------



## mosb (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا واقت ما يقال هو السل الممتنع


----------



## العجمىى (19 فبراير 2010)

بس الطريقة دى لو حضرتك مسرعتش فالتقليب سوف تلاحظ فى البلسم كلكيع يفضل ان تكون ماء البلسم بنفس درجة سخونيت الشمع


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر مع تحياتى


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككككوووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## waleed_fouad2 (6 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 مارس 2010)

اللف شكراااااااااااا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (6 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم الله ألف عافية
ياترى هل أجد عندكم تركيبة مزيل التعرق


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مارس 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية
لكن هل يمكن استبدال الفورمالين ببنزوات الصوديوم أو غيره


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> لكن هل يمكن استبدال الفورمالين ببنزوات الصوديوم أو غيره


 

و جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## dalila7777 (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على المجهود


----------



## mawarteshraqa (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى


----------



## نادر السباعي (20 فبراير 2011)

انشالله نستفيد تسلم ايديك


----------



## osama saleh j (6 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء التكرم باعطائي طريقه عمل حمام الزيت كفاشكول او اي نوع باسرع وقت ومع الشكر


----------



## مازن81 (6 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله 
اسلوب رائع بالشرح 
جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## احمد عبدربة (10 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك


----------



## اذكار (10 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا اخواني بصراحة عندي مشكلة في البلسم ولا ادري كيف اعالجها وهي:-
انه عندما اعمل البلسم أريده ان ينعم الشعر ويجعله سرحا كــــــ الحرير إلا انه لايحصل ذلك فلا أدري ماهو السبب ؟

طريقتي في العمل كــــــ التالي :-

اضع {10} لتر ماء في إناء على النار.
وعندما يصل الماء الى درجة الغليان أضع نصف كيلو شمع بلسم على الماء المغلي وأُقلب حتى تمام الإنصهار .

وبعد الإنصهار أضع نصف كيلو ماء بلسم .
طبعا كل هذا مع التقليب المستمر وبعد فترة قليلة من اضافة ماء البلسم اضيف بقية المكوناة مثل العطر واللون حسب الطلب ثم اتركه في الهواء وبعد ان يبرد يتصلب ويجمد ويكون هلامي الشكل ذو منظر جميل وبراق يشبه الكريم الى هنا الوضع جيد جدا .

ولكن المشكلة هي انه عندما اغسل شعري بـــــ البلسم بعد الغسل لايكون شعري ناعما وسرحا فلا أدري ماهي المشكلة 

افيدونا يرحمكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله ورحم والديكم


----------



## mohasoli (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## osama saleh j (12 يونيو 2011)

يا جماعه الخير انا من الاردن ودورت كثير على شمع البلسم و ماء البلسم ومافي بس ازا حدا بيقدر يحكيلي من وين او الو اسماء ثانيه اقدر احصلها وشكرااااااااااااااااا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## دعاء عثمان (21 يوليو 2011)

اريد ان اسال هل مادة الديهايكوارت تضاف الى المحلول المائي ام الزيتي


----------



## MNARH (19 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## عمر أبو يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

_ألف شكر لك على هذا الجهد _​


----------



## ام انجي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ربي يبارك فيك يا اخي وبكل من عمل على انجاح هالمنتدى


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed elshmy (13 أكتوبر 2011)

1ك كاربابول يتخمر 12 ساعة
1/2 تايلوز يذاب جيدا في 20 لتر ماء
1ك تراي ايثا نول امين 
لون علي حسب ما انت عايز خفيف او تقيل 
ريحة 300 جرام
مادة حافظة 300 جرام 
برميل 180ك ماء


----------



## عمق الاسرار (28 أكتوبر 2011)

يلرك الله فيك


----------



## empyrium (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## asd70 (19 أبريل 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captain fedaa (21 مايو 2013)

مشكور جدا على هذه الطريقة السهلة
و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## winges (18 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس ضياوي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

جزيل الشكر.....نسئل الله لك التوفيق​


----------



## ناصر تمارا (10 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووولر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يونيو 2014)

البلسم يجعل الشعر طيع ويسهل تصفيفه- ولذلك كثرت الاسئله على تركيبته وتوحدت الاجابه - ماء بلسم وشمع بلسم - ويبدأ اعجاب القراء من قبل التجربه
او حتى التريث قبل ابداء الرأى وتبدأ الشكوى - مثل-*عندما اعمل البلسم أريده ان ينعم الشعر ويجعله سرحا كــــــ الحرير إلا انه لايحصل ذلك** - **سوف تلاحظ فى البلسم **كلاكيع -أو* *دورت كثير على شمع البلسم و ماء البلسم ومافي - **فى البدايه اعجبتنا التركيبه السهله وفى النهايه صدمتنا المشاكل - وحتى الآن تكثر الاسئله حول - ماهى افضل نسبه مكونات البلسم 3% ام10% - حتى ان هناك وصفات متداوله فى المواقع تقول ان الشامبو بالبلسم يعنى شامبو عادى وخلط عليه شوية بلسم- والسؤال - لماذا نحصر مكيفات الشعر فى البلسم -مع ان استخدامه يلزم له خطوات - غسيل شعر بالشامبو ثم التنشيف ثم الدعك بالبلسم ثم الانتظار ثم التصفيف- وفى حومة التركيز على تركيبات البلسم - لم ننتبه ان هناك تركيبات اخرى تسهل عملية التصفيف - بمجرد غسيل الشعر بها
*ومنظفه للشعر ايضا - ولا يوجد بها مكونات البلسم ولا الاضطرار للتسخين . هيا بنا نخرج من الدوائر الحديديه الضيقه لنرى عالم متسع من الافكار ةالتركيبات فى السوق - متواجده منذ سنوات - نواكبه ونحاول ان نسبقه.
هذه التركيبه البسيطه اصنعها بنفسى فى منزلى - أى لا فى معملى ولا مصنعى - كهوايه - عباره عن - صوديوم لورى سلفيت وصوديوم لورى ايثر سلفيت - فى حدود من 7:5% لكل منهما وبأقل من ذلك كوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان - وقليل من kd- وباقى اللتر مياه -وتقليب ومزج عادى بدون خلاط -ولكن استعمل العجانه ووعاء خاص بى واستفيد من سرعة العجانه المتوسطه- واطمئن على بى اتش من 5و5:6و7 وبدون مواد حافظه حيث 1 لتر يكفينى ثلاثة اشهر - وقليل من العطر المفضل-- واستخدمه للشعر والوجه ويصلح ل الاستحمام ..... طبعا اصحاب الشعر ذو المشاكل لهم تركيبات اخرى ولكن هذه للغالب الاعم - جرب وقل لى رأيك.


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## ahmed106344 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*مشكور جدا على هذه الطريقة السهلة*


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

